# Latest Fishing Canoe Mods



## gahannafly

Picture of the kay noe with the new deck bag added-old all my standard tackle, some fly tackle, and a couple of beers-I attached it with so quick connects and velcro, easy to remove, if I tip I may get to keep my tackle, and everything is suspended




  








P1010825




__
gahannafly


__
Jul 8, 2016











  








P1010825




__
gahannafly


__
Jul 8, 2016











  








P1010824




__
gahannafly


__
Jul 8, 2016







of the bottom of the canoe.
I think I am running out of modifications-but who knows!


----------



## derekdiruz

I love it! I've got a tiny 12ft canoe I love to use!


----------



## ruffhunter

how stable is that? I used to want that old town 11'9" canoe but too many tippy reviews.


----------



## gahannafly

I stood in it and fly fished just this evening-but not super stable.


----------



## derekdiruz

Never could stand in mine when I owned a 119, but never had an issue sitting. Even shot from it with my duck gun while duck hunting and took it in conditions I never should have. It did ok, on my new canoe however, I've added float bags in the front and rear to alleviate my scare of it sinking. Also have all my gear tied down in event of turning over 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## muddyfoot

Steal your face.


----------



## mas5588

I too have a solo and have thought about a kayak paddle instead of a traditional canoe paddle. What model do you have? And more importantly how long is it?


----------



## derekdiruz

I use a 240 bending branches whisper. Cheap. Efficient. Works.

Though, I much prefer the canoe paddle that I have because it is easier for me to control and I don't get as wet using it!


----------



## gahannafly

derekdiruz said:


> I use a 240 bending branches whisper. Cheap. Efficient. Works.
> 
> Though, I much prefer the canoe paddle that I have because it is easier for me to control and I don't get as wet using it!


I bought one off amazon-240-cheap-one day I'll happen upon something nicer.


----------



## capt j-rod

Read about the j-stroke and a few others. I can literally paddle solo from the same side in calm conditions all day. The right paddle makes all the difference. Remember that all the propulsion comes from the contact of that paddle to the water. The right paddle literally feels like an extension of your arm.


----------

